# IOS: Beepstreet Dambo released



## vitocorleone123 (Apr 1, 2020)

(I'm not associated)

http://www.beepstreet.com/ios/drambo

Drambo is an innovative modular groovebox and audio processing environment. Modular components are used to build synthesized and sample based instruments and audio effects using high-quality DSP and audio-rate modulation. Tied to a powerful sequencer, it’s an optimal music creation tool for sound design, composition, performance, and experimentation.


----------



## Cinebient (Apr 4, 2020)

This is the best modular software thing (beside the pure analog sound of P900) ever for me.
It does so many things which such a great workflow.
It actually replaced all my modulars (beside that one exception...but maybe even this one in the future).
This (and also a few other unique tools i only can get on iOS) let me really think that innovations might happen more on this mobile platform lately.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Apr 6, 2020)

I finally bought it myself. Not sure when I'll have time to try it, but I've been watching for it since forever on the Audiobus forums. Put it in the "get to someday, hopefully soon" pocket. But the developer is AMAZING and skilled, and worth supporting, especially in these times (if possible).


----------



## nordicguy (Apr 7, 2020)

Really great, indeed!

n.b.: Could be an idea to correct the thread's name.
Sounds like a well known elephant...


----------

